# Which gpu to buy for 3D gaming?



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 7, 2012)

hi guys, i am going to build a new gaming rig, and i plan to play games in 3D on ultra or max settings. games will run on 1080p on a 24 inch benq monitor. i was wondering, will a 2gb nvidia gtx 670 be enough for a single monitor, or should i opt for a gtx 680 4gb edition?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Complete specs and budget please.


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 8, 2012)

CPU: Intel 3.4 GHz Core i5 3570K 
CPU COOLER: Corsair H80 
MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard 
SSD: Corsair Force Series GT 120 GB SSD 
HDD: WD Caviar Green 2 TB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 8 GB x 2 
PSU: CORSAIR SMPS 750TX-M
CABINET: NZXT Phantom 410 Mid Tower Cabinet 
MONITOR: Benq 24 inch LED - XL2420T 3D Monitor 
*GPU: NVIDIA GTX 670 2GB DDR5  or NVIDIA GTX 680 4GB DDR5?* 

budget: 125k for the pc. for the gpu only, i can spend around 30-35k. in case of gtx 680, i have to buy the gpu from usa, my friend is coming from usa next month so buying wont be a problem, but i wont be getting any warranty. so if the 670 is enough for 3d gaming, i wouldnt take the risk and buy the 670 in kolkata. i do not plan to use multiple monitors, ever. hope i have conveyed my problem clearly enough.  help me out please.

i m going to buy this pc nxt month. thanks for your rply.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL. 
If you have 35 k just for the GPU, get a HD 7970 and it wont disappoint you.
At stock - the 7970 is quite better.
If you OC the 7970 - the 670 would be trailing by miles.

The 7970 exceeds ~ 14 % on average


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 8, 2012)

hands down yes, 7970 with some overclocking beats both 670 and 680. but i'm talking about 3d particularly. i was very confused about amd or nvidia, but i really want to try out 3d gaming, and amd drivers are not that good for 3d. all those 3rd party components needed for hd3d, they generally dont match up and the the result looks odd. thats why i thought i'll stick with nvidia, though they are overpriced.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

If you want to stick with nvidia, heres a decent buy @ 35 k >> GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-2GD


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks man... do you think 2 gb will be enough for 3d... as there will be twice as much information to be stored than normal gameplay. i have very less experience in 3d gaming, and i cant find any benchmarks for 3d gaming too.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats a debatable topic.
Some say it is while some state otherwise. 
680 Discussion (2gb not enuf Vram - agree or disagree) - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

Wait for the pros.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2012)

well, 3D gaming is still a mess. Not worth it. Looks fancy and cool to hear/read about it.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 9, 2012)

*@ Subhajit Pramanik *

Okay so you are eyeing 3d. Well i would like to throw some light here mate.

I won't support ico's point of 3d gaming being a mess but would agree to the fact that it has some way to go if not long to be mainstream.
By being mainstream, i mean doing away with active 3d.

Now for your requirement, in order to experience a good 3d experience, nvidia's 3d vision is the only solution. Amd has hd3d, but has fewer monitors available supporting it.
If you look upto nvidia's active 3d soloution, then in order to make the most out of it, you need a 670/680 class card with ample framebuffer has 3d requires to house to frames of a scene in the vram at the same time. So i would say a 680 4gb would be handy or even a 660-ti 3gb sli would be even better.

For this you have to invest in nvidia 3d vision kit comprising of a 120hz 3d vision certified monitor and active 3d glasses which are expensive. Now why i'm telling you to avoid active glasses altogether coz of the cons they bring with them. Active glasses suffer from flickering issues - Refer here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/148883-complete-3d-tv-technical-guide.html 

This not only is annoying but has several health issues related to human psycho visual. I would say you completely avoid active 3d in the first place.


But if you still want to enjoy 3d, you can get a passive 3d display with passive glasses. This will allow you to enjoy 3d with zero flickering. Some games might not work as good as the active ones, but future titles will support passive 3d as its good for long term use. The glasses are cheaper (400 bucks) and you can experience both games and movies in 3d by proper caliberation.

Here, you are not constrained by nvidia. You can add an AMD or an Nvidia card too as per your choice. Have a look at the following monitor.
At 15k, it offers solid value for a first 3d monitor and does a very good job at that.

LG Cinema 3D Monitor D2342P | 23" Full hd LED Monitor - LG Electronics IN


*P.S*- Opps i just saw you already have a benq 24inch 3d vision monitor. In that case invest in a 680 4gb or  a galaxy 660-ti 3gb sli.


----------



## Subhajit Pramanik (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks man. it was really helpfull.


----------

